# a half hr and an



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

old lawn mower blade and a grinder. it will cut down a 4 inch tree easy or a cows leg off.
I have to fine tune it yet and make a handle.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a good start. Are you going to make it a hacking style blade (hatchet) or a sawing style blade when you finish it off?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Looks like a good start. Are you going to make it a hacking style blade (hatchet) or a sawing style blade when you finish it off?


 more like a heavy machete, some of my land has hundreds of Locust trees on it and they have lots of sharp barbs on the limbs and the saplings. I want to be able to hack my way thru.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

550 Paracord for the grip. Cheap, effective. You wont EVER lose your grip on that baby, be your hand wet, bloody, muddy, sweaty, or missing! er... Ok, so MISSING might give you a bit of a problem, but you get my drift (dont mine me, I'm :nuts!  Plus, you can get 550 in pretty much ANY color you want (I'm partial to OD myself, but that's just me  ).

Very nice work, as well! I think I feel a weekend project coming on!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it LOL. I happen to have a pile of mower blades laying around myself so I may tinker on it this weekend.

BTW, I wish you would have posted this yesterday. I just ordered a Woodman's Pal yesterday. I may have held off pending how a mower blade turned out.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

The minute I saw this, I envisioned a 12" - 18" handle for it, ala sling-blade or Lochaber axe. The hole in the steel would be a great attachment point for a bolt through a re-purposed axe handle or sawed-off wooden baseball bat. Dang, now I think I have to build one.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like you could also grind the handle area down and make a really great spear head. Attach that sucker to a long pole and you could bring down a wild boar very easily or fend off a bear pretty well. :hmmm:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> It looks like you could also grind the handle area down and make a really great spear head. Attach that sucker to a long pole and you could bring down a wild boar very easily or fend off a bear pretty well. :hmmm:


but only if you HAD to  I personally wouldn't go looking for trouble with only THAT unless I was VERY hungry 

:congrat: nicely done tho

I think about a 2' handle would be ideal for that bad boy


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

have done a little more to the lawn mower blade knife, made a sheath and some handles, in another week it should be completed


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

that looks great, i made one of those out of 1" wide by 1/8" strap steel a couple months ago, how do you get it to keep an edge? or is the lawnmower blade different steel than what i used(probably is) i used electrical tape for the handle. i've got enough knives but mine came out perfectly balanced at the hilt so it's a pretty good throwing knife. so any ideas on keeping the edge?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Lotsoflead-that's turning out to be a heck of a knife.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm going to call it finished now as it can only be carried or used on our proprety. we're in a nanny state where a person can't carry knives 
longer than eleven inches, If a knife is eleven inches or less, you can't hurt yourself or anyone else, if it's 11 and 1/16 you automatically turn into a psycho manic who will hurt yourself and kill everything within miles. It was just a *time killer *anyway, nothing else.









tempering a knife blade, the lawn mower blade needed no tempering.
Hardening and Tempering Knife Blades


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Awesome*

I don't have that kind of talent, but that is pretty damn good. Kudos. I bought a machete from cold steel.com, very good prices for those of us that can't hand make one. But again, awesome job!!


----------

